# want to reset mysql



## rtsiresy (Mar 20, 2019)

hey ,
I ve installed mysql57-server in a newly installed FreeBSD sys ... and then the *first time* I tried to create a database [using `mysqladmin -u root create database dbname`;] it says `error cannot create database dbname; database exists` ...
I m lost here .... what does it means?? 
is this related to */var/db/mysql* or the fact I haven't install mysql57-client??

little note too, it didn' t request the first time password in mysql.secret and the file doesn't exist too ...
please give me a suggestion...


----------



## rtsiresy (Mar 21, 2019)

anyone there??


----------



## D-FENS (Mar 21, 2019)

What documentation are you following?
I have not done it on FreeBSD, but on other platforms you need to run a setup script after the installation, called mysql_secure_installation or something of the sort. This sets your DB server up for using.

Take a look at this page: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-mysql-server-with-phpmyadmin-on-freebsd-11/


----------



## D-FENS (Mar 21, 2019)

Also, your error message states "database exists". Maybe you should try to create DBs with other names, or simply try to connect to "dbname" using the mysql client.


----------



## balanga (Mar 21, 2019)

roccobaroccoSC said:


> Take a look at this page: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-mysql-server-with-phpmyadmin-on-freebsd-11/



I tried installing databases/phpmyadmin recently having used it in the past, but got countless error msgs relating to various php modules and gave up eventually, and used databases/adminer  instead.


----------



## D-FENS (Mar 21, 2019)

I have not had any issues with PMA so far. However, the topic is about MySQL and not PMA.


----------

